# 2004 to 2010 - the deterioration of dance movies



## k3ng (Oct 7, 2010)

.


----------



## Richard Smith (Oct 7, 2010)

k3ng said:


> You’d think that over the years the dance flicks would reflect the real breakers of today, pushing the boundaries on what is humanly possible and making some of the most ridiculous dance moves ever seen on screen. Go look some of these up on youtube and you’d be amazed just how amazing some of these pro dancers can actually be. They enter real life dance competitions and show off some of the most unbelievable moves ever created. And that’s what should be in these dance flicks. We want to see moves, not camera oriented choreography.



This is the only paragraph that really jarred, and only because of what is in red.  It reads like a good ranting opinion piece, with a good wit and just enough grumpiness to be taken seriously.


----------

